# better car betweeen Toyota Innova or Tavera



## shaile_chn

I want to know that better car betweeen Toyota Innova or Tavera in terms of km/liter, comfort after service, and life.


----------



## MickeyFouse

Dont even bother asking ... the Innova is way better than the Tavera on EVERY front ... but you dint mention if it was petrol or diesel model that you were interested in ... Dont think the diesels come that cheap ..
___________________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

